# SEF Apointments in Lisbon, Vale Tejo 5 months



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have just finally managed to get through to SEF to book an appointment to get a new Cartao Residencia for my husband who lost his.

It is compulsory to make an appointment for most SEF posts, and after hanging on the phone and giving up about 6 times...I managed to find this number 214236200 on their FB page. It was answered in about 5 minutes...result.

But what absolutely floored me was that the first available appointment at Santarem is on 3 August. They are overloaded due to Portuguese immigrants returning to Portugal in unprecedented numbers, and there is no emergency system to issue replacements for lost cards.

The girl I spoke to said they are already making appointments for 2017 so I suggest that if your Cartao Residencia runs out any time in the next 12 months that you make the appointment now.


----------



## ConveyP (Oct 28, 2017)

I have read in some sources that you may be a need to presnet your Birth Cerfificate at SEF residency permit meeting... TRUE?

This is not on the list of required documents but I reead that the SEF can request.


----------

